# NEW 30ML WAX SAMPLE: Valentine's Elegance Limited Edition Wax



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi guys. :wave:

We have a new wax sample! :thumb:

*Valentine's Elegance Limited Edition 30ml sample*



















Our 30ml samples of the utterly sublime Valentine's Elegance Limited Edition Wax are official and approved by Valentine's, and have been carefully hand-poured by ourselves. These 30ml samples are a limited run, and only we at CarProductsTested.com stock them.

Why buy a sample? Our 30ml sample of Elegance is the perfect way to try before you buy the full size. Although small, this sample is easily enough for 2 or 3 coats if you are frugal. 
With 3 - 6 month longevity, that is over 1 year of protection for your car's paintwork!

*Valentine's Elegance Limited Edition description*

Valentine's Elegance Limited Edition is hand-crafted in England, using many fine ingredients, and has around 87% of top quality #1 grade Brazilian Carnauba, which makes water bead and sheet superbly. Elegance was nurtured and developed over the course of around one year, to make sure the final wax was 100% perfect.

Although Elegance Wax is finely-made, it is certainly not a weakling wax. It is highly durable and with your car's paintwork properly prepared, and correct maintenance after application, just 2 layers of Valentine's Elegance should last up to 6 months!

Should you not have time to prep your paintwork beforehand, and it is in reasonable condition, Valentine's Elegance should still have very good longevity of up to 3 months.

Application is highly easy, as it spreads like melted butter, and only a small amount is needed per panel, so one tub will serve many, many cars. Only 1 to 2 minutes curing time is needed before an easy wipe-down with a soft microfibre cloth removes the residue.

Elegance gives paintwork a richness, and a luscious depth so deep you'll find yourself glancing at your car in admiration. Application is made even more pleasurable by the fact that Elegance has a highly pleasant Berry scent.

Although higher-priced than an average wax, Elegance uses only the highest-quality ingredients, spreads a long way, and lasts a long time too - making the price worth absolutely every single penny. No matter what car you have, it absolutely deserves Valentine's Elegance.

*Plus Points of Valentine's Elegance Limited Edition Wax*

• Suitable for any colour of vehicle
• 2 - 3 applications from the 30ml sample
• Small amount spreads far
• Quick cure time and easy polishing
• Pleasant Berry fragrance
• Attractive, distinct blue colouring
• Finish is a luscious richness and depth
• Longevity is 3 - 6 months +
• Superb water beading and sheeting

*Valentine's Elegance Limited Edition 30ml Sample Pot*
*PRICE: £19.95 + £2.00 postage to U.K. & £3.00 to E.U. *

Note: Full-size 250g tub is prices at £150, hence the sample's price.

PayPal: [email protected]

Note: We can ship Valentine's Elegance Limited Edition sample worldwide. Please contact us through PM if you want this service.

_NOTE: Sale does NOT include 250g tub in photo._

Thanks guys. 
Chris thumbup1:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Anyone for a sample of this wax? It's wonderful stuff. Easily as good as even more expensive waxes. Plus it's blue!


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

I would like one....what the shipping to US?


----------



## Jim-R (May 9, 2011)

Can I have a sample please!! 

Cheers


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Goodylax said:


> I would like one....what the shipping to US?


Hi. Thanks for that. Shipping is £3.50 to the U.S.A. So the total will be £23.45.
PayPal details on the main post.



Jim-R said:


> Can I have a sample please!!
> 
> Cheers


No problemo. Thanks. PayPal details on the main post.

Cheers guys.
Chris. :thumb:


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Payment sent :thumb:

Thanks guys
(Hope no other samples fall into my parcel... )


----------



## Jim-R (May 9, 2011)

Thanks! I'll pay tomorrow morning, going to start night shift soon :-/


----------



## Jim-R (May 9, 2011)

Payment Sent! PP TXN 7UF98928DG6642844


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Goodylax said:


> Payment sent :thumb:
> 
> Thanks guys
> (Hope no other samples fall into my parcel... )





Jim-R said:


> Payment Sent! PP TXN 7UF98928DG6642844


Both of those sent out in today's post guys.

Sorry, I forgot to include instructions. Here's the basics:

- Wash and prep car as is normal
- Apply a very thin amount to a section of a panel.
- Leave to cure for 1 - 2 minutes, and no longer.
_- Do not apply or let Elegance cure on hot bodywork or in direct hot sunlight_
- Wipe down a soft, good quality microfibre cloth.
- If two layers are needed, simply repeat the process once you've finished the car
- Aftercare: Always use good quality car shampoo, pH neutral if possible of course, and make sure any of your spray waxes are decent and aren't going to damage the Elegance's protection

Cheers, :thumb:
Chris.


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Want to try this :thumb:

payment sent


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

DD1 said:


> Want to try this :thumb:
> 
> payment sent


Thanks! Will send it out tomorrow 1st Class.
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Gurbinder (Apr 23, 2007)

(Unique Transaction ID3F679032D4021603D)


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Gurbinder said:


> (Unique Transaction ID3F679032D4021603D)


Thanks. Sent out today 1st Class.
Cheers,
Chris. :thumb:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Anyone else? These are limited in number so get one while you can 
Thanks.
Chris.


----------



## Gurbinder (Apr 23, 2007)

Got the sample thanks.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Got just 2 of these Elegance samples left until I find the time to make some more. 
Don't know how many of these official samples will be available though guys, as the manufacturer could turn around and say 'no more'.
It's happened before with other products, and there were many disappointed detailing fans out there.
This isn't a marketing ploy btw, but more info for your own benefit. I still get PM's and emails for certain products which I don't have permission to make samples from (as much as I want to), as limited run means just that! 
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Got mine, thanks
Stuff looks great:thumb:

Any Road n Track Samples around?


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Goodylax said:


> Got mine, thanks
> Stuff looks great:thumb:
> 
> Any Road n Track Samples around?


Excellent! No, I haven't got any of those. Got big 50 gram Naviwax Light and Dark though, which is a beast of a 'sample'. More like a small tub lol 
Interested?
Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Nah, I will pass on the Navi
Thanks


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Goodylax said:


> Nah, I will pass on the Navi
> Thanks


Okay thanks. I've also got 30ml Britemax Vantage wax if you're interested?


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Nah, but pm me if you can get any Road n Track :thumb:


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Still got these Chris ?


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

B0DSKI said:


> Still got these Chris ?


Yep, sure have! :thumb:
Just melted another pot to make them, but not 100% we'll get another one after this to make more, so they are genuinely limited in number. I think I have 5 left now.
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## rosstafarian (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm going to put my name on one of those 5.


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Got mine last week, cheers

50 gram Naviwax Light these going cheap


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I've sent a payment too, 
ID 60K97565Y71813052


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

rosstafarian said:


> I'm going to put my name on one of those 5.





Exotica said:


> I've sent a payment too,
> ID 60K97565Y71813052


Thank you guys. I will send those out on Friday 1st Class.
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Received mine, thank you!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Applied by fingers or a foam pad ?


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Wheelzntoys said:


> Received mine, thank you!


Awesome pic! Thanks. 
Could you post a pic of the results when get round to using it?
Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Exotica said:


> Applied by fingers or a foam pad ?


Anyone?


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Exotica said:


> Anyone?


You can probably apply it by either. Although I'd say use a sponge applicator as it will spread further.
I find applying wax with fingers tends to absorb an amount.
I've added the instructions on one of these pages if you need them 
Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Still one available? If so I will take.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Zolasbackheel said:


> Still one available? If so I will take.


Hi. Yes I have a few pots left still. I will get your order
post your order out on Monday if you order over the weekend. 
Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Brill thanks, looking forward to trying it!!


Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID7JG11998LW225710F)


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Anyone else want to buy one of these tonight? I should be able post any orders I get tonight on Monday, and it'll be with you tuesday/wednesday - in other words; still in time to apply in this current superb weather we're having!  
Cheers,
Chris :detailer:


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Only 4 left of these superb little samples.
Get 'em while the weather is nice!


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Still a few left of the utterly sublime Elegance wax samples guys.

Grab 'em before winter hits and waxing means a frozen hand!  :detailer:

Thanks.
Chris.


----------



## waxajag (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd like one. Might be interested in a sample of Britemax Vantage too, how much would combined shipping be? Cheers


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Have you got any other samples at the moment


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

waxajag said:


> I'd like one. Might be interested in a sample of Britemax Vantage too, how much would combined shipping be? Cheers


Sorry for the delay guys. Hectics week.

The postage (UK) for that would be £3.00. You can go directly through my site an order if you like. Link in my signature. :thumb:



Jonnybbad said:


> Have you got any other samples at the moment


I've got Naviwax Light, Naviwax Dark and Britemax Vantage.

Please take a look at my site shop. Link in signature. :thumb:

Cheers guys. Apologies again for the slow reply. 
Chris.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Any left of Valentine's?


----------



## barkerp (Feb 4, 2013)

are these still available?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Think this finished a while ago


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

barkerp said:


> are these still available?


We haven't got the Elegance in stock currently. I'll have a word and see if we can get some more sorted. 

We've got Naviwax Ultimate 50g samples (HUGE sample size) if you're interested? Also Britemax Vantage 30 ml. :thumb:

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## nickiejay1991 (Jan 30, 2015)

Do you have any of this still


----------



## peter.n (Jan 27, 2015)

Any left? Thanks


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Chris' last post was 18 months ago so probably not.


----------

